# Jailbreak avec Absinthe = desimlockage pour FREE ?



## lefifoo (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai acheter un IPHONE 4S neuf bloquer sous le réseau orange et je voudrais savoir si je le jailbreak avec absinthe si sa va me le desimlocker pour mettre ma sim free.
Et si je veu le desimlocker a l'aide de l'opérateur donc orange quece qu'ils von me demander comme documents pour me le desimlocker ?
Merci.


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Avril 2012)

Salut,


tu n'es pas au bon endroit, ici la discussion porte sur l'autonomie de l'iPhone
[EDIT Gwen] C'est bon, message déplacé. Merci du signalement.

Pour le faire désimlocker par Orange, il faut que ça soit le 1er propriétaire qui le fasse (titulaire de la ligne sur laquelle l'iPhone a été utilisé)
Le fait que tu demandes quels sont les documents nécessaires pour le désimlockage ne m'inspire pas vraiment confiance...
Enfin, en général le Jailbreak est une étape nécessaire au désimlockage, mais pas toujours suffisante


----------



## lefifoo (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour a tous,
donc voila j'ai un iphone 4S tout neuf qui na jamais été allumer mais le problème c'est qu'il est bloquer orange et moi je vue sur free.
C'est pour ça que j'ai besoin de votre aide est-ce quand le jailbreak sa va le desimlock ?
je ne conter pas sa version si il est en 5.0 ou 5.0.1 aidez moi svp.
Merci.


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Avril 2012)

Re

Un petit effort de recherche sur Google t'aurai permis de savoir que le jailbreak n'est pas possible sur iOS 5.0.x+

Si ton iPhone est en 5.0 alors c'est possible, il y a des tonnes de tutos sur internet.
Sinon tu devras attendre.

Et à nouveau :



> Enfin, en général le Jailbreak est une étape nécessaire au désimlockage, mais pas toujours suffisante


----------



## lefifoo (18 Avril 2012)

http://ultimateiphoneunlocker.com/fra/?gclid=CPugsOOnvq8CFcwTfAoduGAQvg
SUR CE SITE APPARAMENT JE PEUT LE DÉBLOQUER SA VAUT LE COUP OU PAS ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2012)

Si tu as de l'argent à perdre, oui, c'est pas mal. Sinon, je peux de donner mon compte PayPal également, au moins, tu feras une bonne action 

Ce que t'envoie ce type de site n'est qu'un guide pour jaillebreaker ton appareil. Procédure gratuite trouvable en quelques secondes sur Google.


----------



## lefifoo (18 Avril 2012)

oai je suis daccord je l ai deja le logiciel de jailbreak "absinthe" mais je sais pas si je le jailbreak si sa le desimlock


----------

